# DIY Udder Support



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

My goat just gave birth to triplets, her second set. Her udder and teats are way to low down. I want to make her a support but more of the ones I see are designed to wean babies. I need her to still be able to nurse her babies just hold her very large udder up. Any advice or instructions out there??


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LoriH said:


> My goat just gave birth to triplets, her second set. Her udder and teats are way to low down. I want to make her a support but more of the ones I see are designed to wean babies. I need her to still be able to nurse her babies just hold her very large udder up. Any advice or instructions out there??


Are the kids nursing ok? If they are i am not sure i would worry about it unless they are not able to get to her teats to nurse or you are worried the added bulk from being in milk will snag on something or drag the ground.

Might seem nuts but what about a nursing bra? Cut the fold down cups off. Or any cheap bra might work. Just cut holes for her teats and a bit around them.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

They were only born last night. They are nursing "ok" but struggling to get low enough. I was thinking I would try an old bra tomorrow and see if I can make it work with a few modifications. She is a pretty big girl and not sure mine will go around her. Thanks for giving some credence to my idea though!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LoriH said:


> They were o ly born last night. They are nursing "ok" but struggling to get low enough. I was thinking I would try an old bra tomorrow and se if I can make it work with a few modifications. She is a pretty big girl and not sure mine will go around her. Thanks for giving some credence to my idea though!!


If you go that route i would just check under it every day to make sure she is not getting irritated and raw. . And probably take it off like at night when the kids are mostly sleeping or a bit during the day. If you cannot make your old one work... measure around her and go shop for one. Take your tape measure with you when you go so you can measure them. . And welp... a video as well. Cause measuring bras could be comical. Hehehe


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

ok thanks that's a good idea about taking it off at night. Shopping is not an option though. Not sure where you are but absolutely everything is shut down here due to the pandemic.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LoriH said:


> ok thanks that's a good idea about taking it off at night. Shopping is not an option though. Not sure where you are but absolutely everything is shut down here due to the pandemic.


Big box stores here are open because they carry groceries as well as all the other stuff. Most everything small is closed here. I did not notice you were in canada. .


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a low hanging udder on a doe once. I taught her to stand on concrete blocks so her kids could nurse. She was an old doe, huge teats, big, heavy udder. But those kids figured it out. She'd step on the blocks and holler and the kids would run over to eat!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

That is hilarious. How did you manage to teach her that? These little ones are adjusting and figuring out where the end of the teat is but I'd help her if I could.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I put 4 blocks in the pen, by a fence, hung a feeder on the fence, and tied her there and fed her a couple handfuls of grain a bunch of times the first few days. When the kids figured out the teats were higher rather then low down, they dug right in.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

I LOVE it. I gotta try this. Baby goats learn so fast they have actually adjusted and are finding her teats but I think I will give this a try. I have lots of time while quarantined anyway 

Thanks so much!!


----------

